

Signups.io – Turn any web page into a sign up form  - talhof8
http://signups.io/

======
barryhunter
Why? What is the point of this?

Surely the point of a 'signup' is to create an account able to login into a
webapp (or similar)

This appears to just capture the details into a database. There isnt even an
API to allow users to login to do something (eg to access a hidden download
page)

... so really its just a Form data capture tool, ala wufoo, used for surveys
or petitions sort of thing. Not signups.

